# Turm oder Topflow Kühler?



## dkhorny (14. Oktober 2012)

*Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Intel OEM Kühler (i5-3570K) nervt mittlerweile, da zu laut. 
Ich habe schon die Tests duchgelesen, der Alpenföhn Gotthard sieht ganz gut (Lautstärke, Kühlung etc.) aus. 
Jetzt überlege ich aber, ob Topflow Kühler den RAM aufheizen oder doch nicht. Es wird eigentlich eh umgekehrt empfohlen Topflow Kühler einzusetzen, da die Lüfter auf Board "pusten". Wäre da trotzdem nicht ein Turm Kühler besser?
Ich habe übrigens Corsar Vengeance RAM, Alpenföhn Gotthard passt "gerade so" drüber, es bleiben noch 5 mm Abstand.


----------



## Fischer995 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Kommt ganz drauf an was du mit deiner CPU- anstellst. Willst du massives OC betreiben ( ca. 4,5 GHZ ) oder nur leise haben?
Beim OC dann zu 100% einen Doppelturmkühler .Kommt allerdings auch auf die größe deines Cases an das es auch alles reinpasst.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Also um die Rams brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen, meist oder sagen wir mal immer sind diese Ram-Kühler nur als Zierde gedacht, ich gehe sogar davon aus dass die Rams ohne die "Kühler" kühler bleiben würden...

Nur als kleines Beispiel, meine neuen Samsung Ram haben folgende Werte 11-11-11-29 @ 1600mhz, das ganze mit OC --> 9-9-9-27 @1866mhz, die werden ohne irgendeinen Kühlkörper nur lauwarm...

Auf dem Board ist es eher die Spannungsversorgung welche einer Kühlung nicht abgeneigt ist, aber auch nicht wirklich eine zusätzliche braucht. Wer ganz auf Wasserkühlung wechselt und diese auch noch Extern betreibt und keinen Luftstrom im Gehäuse hat, der könnte sich Sagen um Teile seiner Hardware machen.... Wer aber ein Gehäuse mit einer normalen Luftzirkulation hat, kann sienen Kopf in ruhe Legen.

Kurz um einem OEM Kühler zu ersetzten und man kein OC Betreiben möchte sind Topflow Kühler für meine Geschmack minimal besser, möchtest du aber einen richtig Performanten Luftkühler kammt du an einen Tower nicht vorbei...


----------



## Jarafi (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Abend,

also ich kann dir sowohl TopFlow-Kühler als auch Tower-Kühler empfehlen.

Wenn du ein etwas schmaleres Case hast und Platz sparen möchtest, ist ien TopFlow-Kühler sicher eine gut Wahl.
Allerdings soltle heir ein Gehäsueairflow vorhanden sein, da der TopFlow-Kühler ja auf das Mainboard bläst.

Turmkühler haben meistens eine bessere Kühlleistung, da sie im Airflow direkt hängen und mit ihrem Lüfter zu diesem beitragen.
Brauchen aber mehr Platz und sind teurer meistens.

Ich persönlich betreibe einen PHII 960T mit einem be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow, der Kühler wird selbst unter Last nur Handwarm, hab allerdings im Gehäuse sieben Lüfter.

Beste Grüße


----------



## dkhorny (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Danke für die Tipps 

Die Lautstärke ist mir eigentlich wichtiger als die Kühlleistung. Ím Einsatz habe ich wie schon gesagt einen i5-3570k auf ASUS Z77V-Pro und das Ganze im Fractal Design Define R3 Gehäuse. 

CPU habe ich noch nicht übertaktet, werde auch nicht ins Extreme gehen.

Den Rechner will ich auf Lautlosigkeit trimmen (ja ich weiss, den i5-3570k hätte ich mir sparen können , die Entscheidung - "pc wird leise" fiel erst nach dem Kauf). Übrigens - im Define R3 habe ich nur 2 Standard Lüfter, die mitgeliefert wurden. Die sind (noch) ausreichend, können ja noch später gegen Silent Wings getauscht werden.

Andere Frage: gibt es ausser Alpenföhn Gotthard andere TopFlow Kühler, die leise sind und nicht mit Corsar Vengeance kollidieren?


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Du kannst Dir diesen mal anschauen Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Be Quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 CPU-Kühler.

Läuft bei mir unter Prime95 mit 800 Umdrehungen pro Minute geräuschlos.


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

EKL Brocken oder thermalright macho. sind beide sehr gut und günstig.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Topflow köhlt aber auch alles umliegende nicht nur die Rams, aber generell ist ein Tower wegen dem Airflow besser und wenn Passivkühler auf den zu kühlenden Teilen draufsitzen (Mosfets) ist es in Ordnung. Als Top-Blower würde ich dir den Scythe Grand Kama Cross empfehlen.  Die Tower-Möglichkeiten hat target schon genannt.


----------



## meratheus (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Wenn dir der Geräuschpegel wichtig ist kann ich dir den Genesis von Prolimatech empfehlen. Die Kühlleistung bei langsam drehenden installierten Lüftern ist sehr gut. Nachteil ist daß der Hybridkühler sehr groß ist und somit nicht auf alle Motherboards installiert werden kann, sowie in der Anschaffung nicht gerade günstig ist. Vorteil sind ganz klar Qualität und freie Wahl bei der Installation von 120mm oder 140mm Lüftern. Wichtig ist, daß dein Gehäuse über ausreichend Platz für dieses Schmuckstück verfügt (dein Gehäuse mal ausmessen). Bei deinem Motherboard und Corsair-Speicher brauchst du dir aber keine Sorgen machen. Unter folgenden Link kannst du dich darüber informieren, besonders "Compatibility" solltest du dir zu Gemüte führen

Genesis | Prolimatech


----------



## Eftilon (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Hi, ich habe den Shadow Rock TopFlow und und er ist Ultraleise und sehr gut. Der vorteil dabei ist das er noch das MB und RAM kühlt das ist bei meinem mini-ITX system zb wichtig. Im Tower macht er auch einen guten job, allerdings braucht er auf dem seitenblech gegenüber löcher damit er luft ziehen kann. Wenn das seitenblech zb gegenüber keine löchter hat, wird er lauter da ein unterdruck entsteht. Es ist halt der gleiche effect wie man beim rohr des Staubsaugers die hand vor hält.

eftilon


----------



## Rixx (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

kann Dir aus Erfahrung vorschlagen: 
Prolimatech Megahalems und Thermalright Sliver Arrow. Natürlich mit guten Lüftern


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Eigentlich werden durch Topflow  die RAMs eher gekühlt, da sie überhaupt erst Frischluft bekommen.    Aber die sind eh sehr resistent gegen Wärme. 
Interessant ist es evtl, dass teilweise noch die Spannungswandler gekühlt werden. Kann beim OC nicht schaden.


TopFlow braucht aber immer noch etwas zusätzlichen Platz zur Seitenwand zum Ansaugen.  Außerdem passen Turmkühler häufig besser zum allgemeinen Luftstrom, verwirbeln nicht so viel  und kriegen die Warmluft besser aus dem Gehäuse weg.   Mit einer guten Gehäusekühlung ist das aber kein Thema.  Insbesondere ein Deckellüfter macht bei Topflow Sinn.

Leistungstechnisch tun die Bauarten sich nicht viel ...



Der Prolimatech Genesis ist übrigens beides.  Und vereint geschickt die Vorteile beider Bauarten, und hat ne Menge Kühlleistung. Ist aber auch riesig, teuer,  und der wohl einzige Nicht-Passive Kühler der trotzdem ohne Lüfter verkauft wird ...


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der Prolimatech Genesis ist übrigens beides.  Und vereint geschickt die Vorteile beider Bauarten, und hat ne Menge Kühlleistung. Ist aber auch riesig, teuer,  und der wohl einzige Nicht-Passive Kühler der trotzdem ohne Lüfter verkauft wird ...


 
Der Megahalems oder Super Mega wird auch ohne Lüfter verkauft


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Der Megahalems oder Super Mega wird auch ohne Lüfter verkauft


 
stimmt. 

nunja, in der preisklasse werden die meisten käufer eh ihre eigenen lüftervorstellungen umsetzen.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Jep, und es gab auch noch irgendeinen CoolerMaster Kühler mit "Vertical Vapor Chamber" oder so der kommt auch ohne Lüfter


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Um nochmal zum Thema zu kommen:

Die Wahl zwischen Turm- und Topflow-Bauweise kann man nicht allgemein festlegen.  Es kommt darauf an, was zum Gehäuse passt, und auch etwas auf persönliche Vorlieben.


----------



## Dannny (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst nimm den prolomatech genesis der kann beides xD


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*



Dannny schrieb:


> wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst nimm den prolomatech genesis der kann beides xD


 
Nur zu welchem Preis...


----------



## meratheus (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der Prolimatech Genesis ist übrigens beides. Und vereint geschickt die Vorteile beider Bauarten, und hat ne Menge Kühlleistung. Ist aber auch riesig, teuer, und der wohl einzige Nicht-Passive Kühler der trotzdem ohne Lüfter verkauft wird ...



Deshalb wird er auch in seiner Bauform als Hybridkühler geführt.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*



meratheus schrieb:


> Deshalb wird er auch in seiner Bauform als Hybridkühler geführt.


 
die kategorie habe ich zwar noch nie gesehen,  ist aber korrekt.


----------



## meratheus (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Als Kategorie ich ebenso wenig. Jedoch spricht man in der Technik von *Hybrid* wenn „etwas Gebündeltes, Gekreuztes oder Gemischtes“ in Konstruktion und Funktionsweise funktioniert.

Dies beschreibt ja auch dein Satz "Und vereint geschickt die Vorteile beider Bauarten..."


----------



## McRoll (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Turm oder Topflow Kühler?*

Je nach Kühler kann auch ein Towerdesign umliegende Komponenten mitkühlen. Ich hab den Noctua NH-D14 beispielsweise- dort steht zumindest in der Beschreibung dass der mittlere 140er Lüfter unten und an den Seiten etwas übersteht, sodass ein Luftstrom über umliegende Komponenten erzeugt wird. Obs in der Praxis auch so ist weiß ich nicht, aber wenn man die Hand hinhält merkt man schon dass es da ordentlich zieht.

Falls du da Probleme mit den Ramkühlern haben solltest, montier die einfach ab. Ich hab auch die Corsair Vengeance- einfach mit dem Fön erwärmt und die Dinger vorsichtig abgezogen, ist absolut kein Problem wenn man etwas vorsichtig vorgeht.


----------

